# Let's talk Oboes.



## FireGS (Jan 19, 2011)

Lets see, there's the VSL French Oboe, Westgate Oboe, WIVI Oboes. What else is there these days? How come none of these have really nailed the Oboe?

Samplemodeling, any chance they're working on one? I'm really lacking in the Oboe department these days...

Anyone else?


----------



## midphase (Jan 19, 2011)

What's wrong with the VSL Oboe?


----------



## FireGS (Jan 19, 2011)

Well, the one thing I use Oboes for are really expressive melody lines. Have you ever tried to use the VSL Oboes' Legato and use the Modwheel for Dynamics? Theres really bad phasing, and it just doesnt produce a REALISTIC line, or even a plausable dynamic fade between p and f.

I'm also not going to spend $1,000 to get the entire extended Woodwinds I, just to get something thats going to be a programming nightmare to get something semi-realistic.


----------



## FireGS (Jan 19, 2011)

Heres a prime example of something we cannot even come close to emulating.



Notice how the first note starts at about mp and crescendos to mf/f, and the very next note, which was played legato, is back at mp? Like... Gah... I want that control.

Someone do a convincing mockup of that opening line, I'll pay ya $50 via PayPal, just for the best effort.


----------



## Thonex (Jan 19, 2011)

The old Miroslav Vitous library (from the last millennium) had a nice expressive oboe that I used to use with SIPS. But it's been a while since I called it back up... and I changed over all my computers... so god knows where it is now.

My 2 cents.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## FireGS (Jan 19, 2011)

Any demo with it?


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jan 19, 2011)

In certain passages the VSL Oboes sound outstanding. If you increase the dynamic range slider, the Mod Wheel X-fade will become smoother since it will follow the velocity curve more.


There are two Oboes - I cant remember right now which one I use for melodies (its set in my template). But its really good. 


The thing about emulating an oboe is also absolutely emulating the space it is in and the distance and the width of the signal.


In most of the demos I have heard, its way to wide, fat and upfront. If you set it to a somewhat natural volume compared to the rest of the orchestra and emulated the space with correct signal width, I think you will get the best sounding Oboe on the market for sure.

Nobody can beat VSL for woodwinds in orchestral music yet!


Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## FireGS (Jan 19, 2011)

Dynamic Range Slider?


----------



## FireGS (Jan 19, 2011)

[mp3]http://www.zreomusic.com/music/private/tpsymphony/oboeproblem.mp3[/mp3]

There's my problem with VSL, at the moment. thats a C, and me just nudging the mod wheel up a tad, back down, up again, and back down, and you CLEARLY hear two samples overlapping. Whaaaaaat?


----------



## Alex Temple (Jan 19, 2011)

I know everyone talks about their French oboe, but VSL's Viennese oboe actually has a tone very similar to the one in the John Williams piece you posted. However it only has a few articulations with any vibrato at all; most of them are completely flat. The legato patch with vibrato is a progressive vibrato and it takes a second or so to kick in, so it couldn't really be used in a context like this.


----------



## FireGS (Jan 19, 2011)

I've come to realize that having amazing sounding legato transitions isnt everything. Tone and PLAYABILITY/PROGRAMABILITY is key, and while VSL's tone is OKAY for this, the PLAYABILITY and transition tone (for dynamics) is horrid, and for something to stand up to a real player, this is FAR from cutting it. 

I can't be the only one here...

Alex - yep, looked into that one too, and found the same issues you pointed out. Gahh


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Jan 19, 2011)

well..i kinda like the sound of this demo spitfire posted.--

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... oeLeg2.mp3

Also the Sonivox one seems to sound good, been meaning to get those woodwinds for years ...but it was announced that there would be a new K4 version....like over a year ago, so i dunno.
Still waiting.


VSL...but they also have the Oboe D`amore?
Might be the best alternative, just drench it in reverb and no one will notice the poor xfade :roll:


----------



## FireGS (Jan 19, 2011)

Pzy-Clone @ Thu Jan 20 said:


> well..i kinda like the sound of this demo spitfire posted.--
> 
> http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... oeLeg2.mp3



Doesn't help the rest of us. =\ You and I will never be able to use it.



> VSL...but they also have the Oboe D`amore?
> Might be the best alternative, just drench it in reverb and no one will notice the poor xfade :roll:



LOL. Again, same plagues as the other two VSL Oboes.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Jan 20, 2011)

FireGS @ Thu Jan 20 said:


> Pzy-Clone @ Thu Jan 20 said:
> 
> 
> > well..i kinda like the sound of this demo spitfire posted.--
> ...



Now hold on there Cowboy...who said anything about helping anyone...i still think they nailed it 

Oh but i would be able to use it...it`s just that i can`t afford it.

But hey, problems have solutions...its perfectly possible to live out your days with a few vital organs missing ... with the sweet caressing comfort of a nicely sampled oboe , you would hardly even notice they were gone.

I think we just might have to wait and see what those peoples over at EW are up to, huh?


----------



## FireGS (Jan 20, 2011)

Nah,you not only would need to afford it, but youd need to apply for a license and be accepted. Having $10,000 isnt just it.


----------



## Hannes_F (Jan 20, 2011)

FireGS @ Thu Jan 20 said:


> Heres a prime example of something we cannot even come close to emulating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Seriosly ... we can all get very unhappy by comparing to live again and again. Much better would be to work with what you have the best you can, and occasionally send some of the lines to a real oboe player to remotely have it recorded. That way you can be happy all the year :mrgreen:


----------



## FireGS (Jan 20, 2011)

Hannes, do you know any live oboe players that do such a thing?


----------



## Hannes_F (Jan 20, 2011)

FireGS @ Thu Jan 20 said:


> Hannes, do you know any live oboe players that do such a thing?



Hi, I have a good oboe/english horn player that I want to bring into my studio for my own tracks when time comes. This gives me a great peace of mind for using samples up to then. If I hadn't such a contact I would have searched on the internet, there must be plenty.


----------



## FireGS (Jan 20, 2011)

Honestly, there isnt. At least, none that I can find. ><


----------



## EthanStoller (Jan 20, 2011)

FireGS @ Thu Jan 20 said:


> Honestly, there isnt. At least, none that I can find. ><


Here's one for you: http://www.oboecrazy.com/professional/biography.html

She is a friend of a friend of mine. Apparently, she is always eager to do some custom recording.


----------



## FireGS (Jan 20, 2011)

Do you know if she has the ability to record herself? Rates?


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 20, 2011)

OK, I just through this together in 20 minutes. Guess which sampled oboe this is?

http://soundcloud.com/jay-asher/expressive-oboe


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jan 20, 2011)

Standard crossfades generally don't work well for solo instruments, it takes something more advanced like morphing. I'd love to hear real dynamics that work from a strictly sampled approach but I suspect for real playable dynamics it may require what wivi or samplemodeling are doing.


----------



## Hannes_F (Jan 20, 2011)

Ashermusic @ Thu Jan 20 said:


> OK, I just through this together in 20 minutes. Guess which sampled oboe this is?
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/jay-asher/expressive-oboe



Did you make it a public track, Jay?


----------



## bryla (Jan 20, 2011)

Ashermusic @ Thu Jan 20 said:


> http://soundcloud.com/jay-asher/expressive-oboe


dead link


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 20, 2011)

bryla @ Thu Jan 20 said:


> Ashermusic @ Thu Jan 20 said:
> 
> 
> > http://soundcloud.com/jay-asher/expressive-oboe
> ...



I just clicked it and it works here in Safari.


----------



## bryla (Jan 20, 2011)

I mean like Hannes: is it a public link?

I get: Oops, looks like we can't find....


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 20, 2011)

My bad, I forgot to make it "public."

Thanks Hannes. Can someone try it now?


----------



## Ed (Jan 20, 2011)

VSL are really the best choice for WW right now, but EW's Hollywood WoodWinds will be out eventually and that will then be the one to beat. There definitely should be more quality woodwind samples available, its been way too long.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Jan 20, 2011)

Ashermusic @ Thu Jan 20 said:


> My bad, I forgot to make it "public."
> 
> Thanks Hannes. Can someone try it now?



yeah it works.
Is that Kirk Hunter, perhaps?

The lack of legato is a dealbreaker for me tho, in any event.

But i was just thinking..i seem to remeber the KH one having some pleasant qualities...might be worth looking into doing some scripting for it ?


----------



## tripit (Jan 20, 2011)

Thonex @ Wed Jan 19 said:


> The old Miroslav Vitous library (from the last millennium) had a nice expressive oboe that I used to use with SIPS. But it's been a while since I called it back up... and I changed over all my computers... so god knows where it is now.
> 
> My 2 cents.
> 
> ...



I have this one as well and it's still been one of the best expressive sounding oboe's I've come across - even without SIPS. When I've use it to mock featured solo oboe parts, and then replace with a real oboe, it always sounded surprisingly close to the real one.


----------



## tripit (Jan 20, 2011)

midphase @ Wed Jan 19 said:


> What's wrong with the VSL Oboe?



Nothing per se, but for featured parts it's just not expressive enough for my tastes. Although, I don't have the VSL d'Amore, which is better suited. Might be time to look into that one again.


----------



## Ed (Jan 20, 2011)

I'll also just point out that since so many people are STILL gushing about Miroslav Oboe which is over a decade (?) old and only had one freaking dynamic layer, shows how much we still need new woodwind products.


----------



## tripit (Jan 20, 2011)

Ed @ Thu Jan 20 said:


> I'll also just point out that since so many people are STILL gushing about Miroslav Oboe which is over a decade (?) old and only had one freaking dynamic layer, shows how much we still need new woodwind products.



Yeah, very true. I find it funny that my old Miroslav (originally on my S760) is still more preferable than my VSL. The thing is that the Miroslav has such a warm and wonderful tone, with the right amount of expression that it draws you in. The VSL sounds sterile in comparison. Although, in fairness, I haven't used the VSL d'Amore, which would be more comparable.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 20, 2011)

Pzy-Clone @ Thu Jan 20 said:


> Ashermusic @ Thu Jan 20 said:
> 
> 
> > My bad, I forgot to make it "public."
> ...



It is in fact the Miroslav.

Here's another.
http://soundcloud.com/jay-asher/2nd-oboe-expressive


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 20, 2011)

And finally:

http://soundcloud.com/jay-asher/3rd-oboe-expressive


----------



## tripit (Jan 20, 2011)

Ashermusic @ Thu Jan 20 said:


> Pzy-Clone @ Thu Jan 20 said:
> 
> 
> > Ashermusic @ Thu Jan 20 said:
> ...



I prefer the first one between the two.

EDIT: and over the 3rd one as well. 

What are the 2nd and 3rd?


----------



## Ed (Jan 20, 2011)

Jay Im sorry but that 3rd demo barely even sound like an Oboe to me, like this is like 10 years ago general midi quality. Not really your fault, its why we need better samples. The second demo and first demo is at least expressive.


----------



## tripit (Jan 20, 2011)

Ed @ Thu Jan 20 said:


> Jay Im sorry but it barely even sound like an Oboe to me, like this is like 10 years ago general midi quality. Not really your fault, its why we need better samples. The second demo is at least expressive.



We definitely need better winds, although I don't have as much issue with the other winds. The oboe though.... something about the tones. It can be such a beautiful sound if done right, otherwise it just sticks out in an irritating fashion. 

I think VSL really did a great job with the Alto Flute - one of my favorites from the their winds.


----------



## FireGS (Jan 20, 2011)

Hahaha, Jay, I was worried at first. I thought, "Oh god, please tell me someone didnt actually take me up on my offer" xD

Yeah, okay, now that I've heard the Miroslav, I'm still not impressed. Its tone to me is about on par with VSL's French Oboe's p dynamic.

CALLING SAMPLE MODELING. Oh. Bow. =D


----------



## Giorgio Tommasini (Jan 20, 2011)

FireGS,

French horn, Tuba, Soprano Sax. Then Clarinets and Oboe.

Stay tuned.

Giorgio


----------



## FireGS (Jan 20, 2011)

Giorgio, Can I come to Genoa and hug you, personally?

Also.. does that mean the Horns coming out Next/first? before the Soprano sax? =O


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jan 20, 2011)

Boo ya.

Also Giorgio, please give us some options to make the SM stuff easier to fit into an orchestral situation (new presets? EQ/reverb/etc library?). Stuff like the bone sounds fantastic but the sound out of the box is way more jazz friendly and takes a lot of love to get a classical tone and feel like it's in a hall.


----------



## EthanStoller (Jan 20, 2011)

FireGS @ Thu Jan 20 said:


> Do you know if she has the ability to record herself? Rates?


I don't have any œ C   º C   º+Æ C   º+ü C   º<N C   º<ˆ C   º>B C   º>t C   ºEB C   ºEs C   ºFv C   ºF· C   ºVÎ C   ºW C   ºbt C   ºbƒ C   ºd÷ C   ºe C   ºf" C   ºf[ C   ºh¤ C   ºi


----------



## FireGS (Jan 20, 2011)

http://aixsyd.com/music/ATSoboe.mp3

Heres an attempt I did years ago with Westgate Oboe. Meh.


----------



## Giorgio Tommasini (Jan 20, 2011)

FireGS,

sure, you're most welcome. Genova is an interesting town BTW.

Mike,

we'll do our best to fulfill your requests. The "early reflections" IR goes in this direction.

Have faith :wink: 

Giorgio


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Jan 20, 2011)

FireGS @ Thu Jan 20 said:


> http://aixsyd.com/music/ATSoboe.mp3
> 
> Heres an attempt I did years ago with Westgate Oboe. Meh.



Not bad, truthfully i never used it for anything, but it aint so bad for 50 bux.
But there`s alot of intrusive noise in the hi mids that i find a bit too piercing in the Westgate stuff in general, so imo it needs quite some processing.


----------



## FireGS (Jan 20, 2011)

Giorgio Tommasini @ Thu Jan 20 said:


> FireGS,
> 
> sure, you're most welcome. Genova is an interesting town BTW.



Ive been to Italy, flew into Milano, then north to Como, then to Venezia, then Ferrara, Bologna, Modena, Maranello, Firenze, Roma, Pompei, Napoli, Sorrento, Amalfi, and Salerno, but not Genoa. :( I wanted to hit Torino, Verona, and Genoa. Didnt get to =(


----------



## synthetic (Jan 20, 2011)

I like the Westgate oboe OK, it's the best I have. 

Who the hell uses oboe, anyway? 

<ducks>


----------



## FireGS (Jan 20, 2011)

*throws entire orchestra at synthetic*


----------



## tripit (Jan 20, 2011)

Ed @ Thu Jan 20 said:


> Pzy-Clone @ Thu Jan 20 said:
> 
> 
> > What do you think about this one?
> ...



I've use the VSL now because I haven't had the S760's patched in my studio for years. 
But it says a lot that here we are still comparing it to new stuff, when it shouldn't even be in the discussion. 

I'm looking forward to hearing Giorgio's contribution. Hopefully it will be sooner rather than later.


----------



## robh (Jan 20, 2011)

FireGS @ Thu Jan 20 said:


> Very nice, except there was one time at 0:13/14 where there was a sample error. What lib?
> 
> Only issue is again, very one dynamic.



It wasn't a sample error. It was me intentionally putting a "tongue" there, (now that I listen to the Youtube example again, it wasn't supposed to be there.)

It was WIVI Modern Oboe, and I'm using a breath controller.

Rob


----------



## FireGS (Jan 20, 2011)

Can you save that instance as an fxp preset and PM it to me? I have that, but ive never gotten that sound from it before.


----------



## robh (Jan 20, 2011)

FireGS @ Thu Jan 20 said:


> Can you save that instance as an fxp preset and PM it to me? I have that, but ive never gotten that sound from it before.


It's actually straight out of the box - so to speak. WIVI is a very recent investment for me, so haven't had toò E   ç‚] E   ç‚‘ E   ç‘Ð E   ç’V E   ç”7 E   ç”Æ E   ç•œ E   ç•ÿ E   ç–W E   ç–Ù E   ç—Ä E   ç˜g E   ç§W E   ç§d E   çÑ; E   çÝ± E   çÝæ E   çßû E   çà( E   èDY E   èDÐ E   èHå E   èI E   èMl 


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Jan 20, 2011)

RiffWraith @ Fri Jan 21 said:


> How's this sound?
> 
> http://www.jeffreyhayat.com/ACTSOboe.mp3
> 
> ...



Nice tone, but there seems to be no legato , so its a bit mushy to my ears.
Is that EW? 
Hm... or maybe some kind of legato in there, lol..i should really stop guessing at these examples


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey Riff,

Which ones are these?

Mr A


----------



## JBacal (Jan 21, 2011)

John Williams wrote such a gorgeous melody I was inspired to "throw my hat into the ring." While the timbre isn't dead on, I hope I've shown that the VSL french oboe can be nicely expressive.

Best,
Jay


http://www.bestdamnapps.com/VSL_French_Oboe_test.mp3 (www.bestdamnapps.com/VSL_French_Oboe_test.mp3)


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 21, 2011)

JBacal @ Fri Jan 21 said:


> John Williams wrote such a gorgeous melody I was inspired to "throw my hat into the ring." While the timbre isn't dead on, I hope I've shown that the VSL french oboe can be nicely expressive.
> 
> Best,
> Jay
> ...



Yeah, I don't think that's a million miles off at all. I got the Special Edition articulations recently in Woodwinds I - an incredible bargain imho. Like you, I find them really expressive, 95% of the time I just use the legato patch and there you go. Tonally I like it too. Sure, not as good as real, but what virtual instrument is? I don't think there's anything unique about the Oboe, that's what I'm saying.

Jay, if you have a spare hour or two I'd love to hear this demo filled out with the strings too, would be really interesting to hear how it all sits together. Good work so far!

And do you know, I've never noticed what a great theme this is before. And I'm sure it's cos the film itself is crap. If this had been a great movie and a genuinely great love story, the world would know this theme... as it is you don't notice it in the movie cos you're too busy throwing up. In, er, my humble opinion.


----------



## rayinstirling (Jan 21, 2011)

JBacal @ Fri Jan 21 said:


> John Williams wrote such a gorgeous melody I was inspired to "throw my hat into the ring." While the timbre isn't dead on, I hope I've shown that the VSL french oboe can be nicely expressive.
> 
> Best,
> Jay
> ...



Jay

All the expression in the world without the gorgeous melody will always be a relatively pointless exercise.
Thanks for sharing the "reason" for demonstrating VSL french oboe.


----------



## Rob (Jan 21, 2011)

EW oboe is among my favourites... while I wait for samplemodeling to do their version

http://www.robertosoggetti.com/EWOboe.mp3 (www.robertosoggetti.com/EWOboe.mp3)


----------



## lux (Jan 21, 2011)

fun game. My two fast oboe snippets done with Granny products enhanced with SIPS.


Miroslav again 
http://www.archisounds.net/Oboe1.mp3

Dan Dean Lite (not mentioned already)
http://www.archisounds.net/Oboe2.mp3

Luca


----------



## sinkd (Jan 21, 2011)

Rob @ Fri Jan 21 said:


> EW oboe is among my favourites... while I wait for samplemodeling to do their version
> 
> http://www.robertosoggetti.com/EWOboe.mp3 (www.robertosoggetti.com/EWOboe.mp3)



Thanks for this, Rob. I have been using Westgate for a while for the legato, but this EW oboe reminds me of how really good those expressive keyswitches are.

DS


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jan 21, 2011)

*Vsl*

This is a very interesting thread and it does pose many serious questions about the tone and programability of sample libraries for serious pro-level use. 

To be honest, I hear a lot of demos and they sound like enthusiast demos. Its like - oh look, how far we have come but it still does not sound anything like the real deal. 

And then there are some amazing demos that sound really good.


VSL is a very different approach to things. Yes, the samples are extremely dry and they did Legato in the Silent Stage but at the time it was a amazing concept that allowed us to do things which were just not possible. Even they were experimenting with what works and what does not. 

VSL has had some weird thinking like they never agreed to give seperate Violins II! 

However, I dont thin its fair to say that its a dead sample library or that it sounds much worse than current libraries. I have used LASS and VSL both. I am a long time VSL user and have most of the core extended stuff. 

LASS does some awesome stuff that VSL cant do but I cant say that the tone of LASS is that much better than VSL. It has its low-points too. Its just too nazal and even some of the legatos sound just unrealistic. It does not have the width of articulations in VSL - far from it. 

VSL is the most versatile library till now for sure. No other library comes close. Barring, Hollywood Strings - I havnt uò F   Ä¬  F   Ä®A F   Ä®[ F   Ä®æ F   Ä¯ F   Ä¯ú F   Ä°c F   Ä´s F   ÄµA F   Ä¶ü F   Ä·# F   Ä·ê F   Ä·ÿ F   Ä¹
 F   Ä¹E F   Ä¹ê F   Äº F   Ä¼k F   Ä¼‰ F   Ä½_ F   Ä½… F   Ä¾ F   Ä¾5 F   ÄÂ§ F   ÄÂï F   ÄÃe F   ÄÄ2 F   ÄÊ' F   ÄÊI F   ÄÌ F   ÄÌƒ F   ÄÎa F   ÄÏ F   ÄÐ[ F   ÄÑ_ F   ÄÒ[ F   ÄÒ¦ F   ÄÒÃ F   ÄÒÎ F   ÄÓ F   ÄÓ] F   ÄÓv F   ÄÓþ F   ÄÚm F   ÄÚ­ F   ÄÛÁ F   ÄÜJ F   ÄÞâ F   Äßo F   Äà  F   Äà F   ÄãQ F   Äã} F   Äå9 F   ÄåR F   Äæß F   Äç F   ÄçÓ F   Äçè F   Äé F   Äé  F   ÄîÒ F   Äïï F   Äðè F   Äñ F   Äñ/ F   Äñc F   Äòk F   Äò¶ F   ÄôQ F   ÄõL F   ÄõË F   ÄõÔ F   Äö; F   Äöj F   Ä÷… F   Ä÷• F   Äþ„ F   ÄþÅ F   Å¡ F   Å® F   Å F   ÅJ F   ÅÜ F   Åå F   Å/ F   ÅC F   Å² F   Åå F   Å	 F   Å· F   Å P F   Å } F   Å ç F   Å  F   Å F   Åa F   Å F   Å´ F   Å F   Å8 F   Åð F   ÅÑ F   ÅÔ F   Å F   Å§ F   ÅÞ F   Å
 F   Åû F   Å#  F   Å#B F   Å$þ              ò F   Å(Ù F   Å(ð F   Å) F   Å) F   Å)W F   Å)‚ F   Å)ÿ F   Å*S F   Å.™ F   Å.Ì F   Å2 F   Å2¨ F   Å4¦ F   Å4¾ F   Å8 F   Å[email protected] F   Å8¥ F   Å8Ó F   Å9T F   Å9w F   Å9² F   Å9Ó F   Å;% F   Å;R F   Å;ì F   Å<0 F   Å@E F   Å@\ F   Å@– F   Å@Ä F   ÅGV F   ÅGš F   ÅL_ F   ÅM¬ F   ÅPñ F   ÅQ³ F   ÅS_ F   ÅS† F   ÅT- F   ÅT¦ F   ÅUø F   ÅV‘ F   ÅWy F   ÅW² F   Å` F   Å`Þ F   Åa< F   ÅaÝ F   Åeð F   Åf F   Åh% F   Åhý F   Åj F   ÅjM F   ÅlÐ F   Ålí F   Åp] F   Åq¾ F   ÅsØ F   Åu\ F   Åx	 F   ÅxS F   ÅyW F   Åyf F   Å}õ F   Ås F   ÅÕ F   Åô F   Å› F   Åß F   Å‚y F   Åƒ  F   Åƒ| F   ÅƒÎ F   Å„T F   Å…M F   Å…_ F   Å†¬ F   ÅˆÞ F   Å‰ F   ÅŒc F   ÅŒ® F   ÅŽé F   Å4 F   ÅÛ F   Å2 F   ÅË F   Å‘6 F   Å’ë F   Å“/ F   Å” F   Å”— F   Å—å F   Å˜J F   Å˜m F   Å˜u F   Å™  F   Å™ F   Åž F   ÅŸÚ F   Å¡™ F   Å¢· F   Å£8 F   Å£‡ F   Å¨ F   Å¨r F   Å©1 F   Å© F   Å©ª F   Å©ä F   Åª F   Åª‚              ò F   Å¬¼ F   Å²¨ F   Å³ F   Å³C F   Å³z F   Å´^ F   Å´“ F   ÅµË F   Åµâ F   Åµû F   Å¶ F   Åº) F   ÅºQ F   Å¾– F   Å¾ß F   ÅÆÅ F   ÅÇv F   ÅÈ/ F   ÅÈ F   ÅË3 F   ÅË= F   ÅÏŠ F   ÅÏ F   ÅÐ  F   ÅÐ F   ÅÐ/ F   ÅÐB F   ÅÔî F   ÅÕk F   Å×$ F   Å×¨ F   ÅÙ F   ÅÙæ F   ÅÝš F   ÅÞ4 F   Åâ¡ F   ÅãE F   Åê F   Åê F   ÅîH F   Åï( F   Åï= F   Åð( F   Åð¹ F   Åñ F   Åò¨ F   ÅòÏ F   Åóç F   Åô€ F   ÅõÊ F   Åö+ F   Åö… F   Åöà F   Å÷ F   Å÷@ F   Åø8 F   ÅøK F   Åø‹ F   Åø‘ F   Åø± F   ÅøÆ F   ÆÊ F   Æ F   Æß F   Æ F   Æ7 F   Æ{ F   Æp F   Æ‚ F   ÆF F   Æ} F   ÆÞ F   Æ¼ F   Æ¯ F   Æ F   Æ7 F   Æl F   Æ» F   Æ
 F   Æ³ F   Æý F   Æ!“ F   Æ"3 F   Æ$ F   Æ$7 F   Æ&D F   Æ&½ F   Æ'  F   Æ'7 F   Æ(× F   Æ): F   Æ,² F   Æ,í F   Æ.p F   Æ.™ F   Æ.ï F   Æ/M F   Æ3x 


----------



## lux (Jan 21, 2011)

I think i actually killed the han solo and leja theme from sw5


----------



## Rob (Jan 21, 2011)

lux @ 21st January 2011 said:


> fun game. My two fast oboe snippets done with Granny products enhanced with SIPS.
> 
> 
> Miroslav again
> ...



really good examples, Luca!


----------



## ChrisAxia (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi guys,

Interesting thread. Since I discovered the VSL French Oboe, it's what I use now, and most of the time just a single legato articulation which for me works pretty well with this type of emotional playing. I don't know why my version sounds so different to Jay's though. Did VSL do 2 versions or do the other articulations sound so different?

Anyway, I knocked this up in a few minutes. Just the single articulation and hardly any 'breaths'!

http://www.keepandshare.com/doc/2536854/jw-french-oboe-vsl-mp3-january-21-2011-2-03-pm-1-9-meg (http://www.keepandshare.com/doc/2536854 ... pm-1-9-meg)

~C


----------



## RiffWraith (Jan 21, 2011)

Mr. Anxiety @ Fri Jan 21 said:


> Hey Riff,
> 
> Which ones are these?
> 
> Mr A



Pzy got it - it's EW.

Cheers.


----------



## Mr Greg G (Jan 21, 2011)

lux @ Fri Jan 21 said:


> I think i actually killed the han solo and leja theme from sw5



Thanks, not surprising I couldn't find it, this track is not on my CD :( 

http://www.amazon.com/John-Williams-Conducts-Star-Trilogy/dp/B000002712/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1295619494&sr=8-4 (http://www.amazon.com/John-Williams-Con ... 494&amp;sr=8-4)


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jan 21, 2011)

Alex Temple @ Wed Jan 19 said:


> I know everyone talks about their French oboe, but VSL's Viennese oboe actually has a tone very similar to the one in the John Williams piece you posted. However it only has a few articulations with any vibrato at all; most of them are completely flat. The legato patch with vibrato is a progressive vibrato and it takes a second or so to kick in, so it couldn't really be used in a context like this.



The Viennese and the French school are two different playing styles for oboe.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: Vsl*



vibrato @ Fri Jan 21 said:


> You can buy VSL Special Edition and use it for other kinds of music too. But you cannot buy Hollywood Strings lite and use it for a lot of other stuff.



Why not? HS is a fairly dry library, what specifically are some of the things you don't think it can be used for but VSL can?


----------



## ChrisAxia (Jan 21, 2011)

ChrisAxia @ Fri Jan 21 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Interesting thread. Since I discovered the VSL French Oboe, it's what I use now, and most of the time just a single legato articulation which for me works pretty well with this type of emotional playing. I don't know why my version sounds so different to Jay's though. Did VSL do 2 versions or do the other articulations sound so different?
> 
> ...



Oops. Just realised I had some EQ on this which might explain the difference with Jay's VSL demo.

~C


----------



## synthetic (Jan 21, 2011)

JBacal @ Fri Jan 21 said:


> John Williams wrote such a gorgeous melody I was inspired to "throw my hat into the ring." While the timbre isn't dead on, I hope I've shown that the VSL french oboe can be nicely expressive.



Nice job, though some of the cracking transition samples seemed loud. Is that something you can adjust in VI?


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Jan 21, 2011)

ok, 2nd attempt , still using the Westgate oboe.

http://www.box.net/shared/uluq8u16q9


----------



## FireGS (Jan 21, 2011)

Jay,

Yours has by far the best phrasing, but still, it doesnt have the dynamics of the original, or even close.

Pzy,

Yours has the Dynamics, but not the fluidity. 

Ya'll are close, but... ><


----------



## FireGS (Jan 21, 2011)

Heres another. This ones tone is VERY similar to VSL's French Oboe, but the portamento is crazy good, and we can't do this, either.


----------



## FireGS (Jan 21, 2011)

[mp3]http://aixsyd.com/music/OneDayRedux.mp3[/mp3]

Close, but nooooooooo cigar.


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: Vsl*



vibrato @ Fri Jan 21 said:


> Also its difficult for a company which has invested all its money and time int he silent stage concept to suddenly move away from it. Dimension Brass is a welcome change in their thinking.



I think there are some missunderstandings at this point. :roll: 

The silent stage, do you know what it is exactly? 

The "Silent Stage" refers to the environment, to the outside world around the building of
VSL. The samples are not dry recorded. For a comparison, listen to the samples from Samplemodeling.

So, inside their building they have a stage, their recording stage. And here there is the problem, at least to my ears. The room informations what are included in the samples are not the best.... . 

To my ears it sounds so than the walls would be very hard, built of concrete? 

Am I wrong or would it be clever for the VSL team to tweak their recording stage?


----------



## mverta (Jan 21, 2011)

When it comes to oboes, one can't undervalue the tone the player produces on the instrument. There are only a handful of players in the world with a truly transcendently beautiful tone. Even among the top 4 LA players, my personal choice for first chair is just head-and-shoulders above the others in this respect. I think it's one of the hardest instruments to sample as a result. 


_Mike


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Jan 21, 2011)

FireGS @ Fri Jan 21 said:


> Jay,
> 
> Yours has by far the best phrasing, but still, it doesnt have the dynamics of the original, or even close.
> 
> ...



Well, xfading (all 5 layers ) the WG oboe kinda ruins the sound and maks it choppy sounding and out of tune+phasy...so that didnt work out so well.

Anyway, i see you moved on to Pirates....now give us a f-ing break man, lol, i`m soooo not doing a mockup of that 

Anyway, if you will xcuse me, i have to go polish my Ass-Brass.


----------



## Hannes_F (Jan 22, 2011)

OK gents, that is my version:

http://www.strings-on-demand.com/demos/ ... s_Oboe.mp3

That would be the placeholder to keep the seat warm until the real player comes in.


----------



## Alex Temple (Jan 22, 2011)

Peter Alexander @ Fri Jan 21 said:


> Alex Temple @ Wed Jan 19 said:
> 
> 
> > I know everyone talks about their French oboe, but VSL's Viennese oboe actually has a tone very similar to the one in the John Williams piece you posted. However it only has a few articulations with any vibrato at all; most of them are completely flat. The legato patch with vibrato is a progressive vibrato and it takes a second or so to kick in, so it couldn't really be used in a context like this.
> ...



True, yet when I listen to recordings of the Vienna Phil, they usually play with plenty of vibrato. Often not as much mid-phrase as we're used to, but there's usually more than a touch of it at the ends. I would love to be able to replicate that on the Viennese oboe.


----------



## JPQ (Jan 23, 2011)

Funny thing is looks like i not only one with oboe problems becouse my favorite oboes are what Miroslav Philharmonik offers (even here is little bug in one patch at least if computer level metters dont lie.....) and Roland M-oc1 (based old jv series orchestral card). i dont own last one now... but all other oboe sounds are somehow wrong timbre to my basic needs. basic needs = what often want when i want oboe sounds. and all other oboes demos what i heared are not very suitable for me or any of these current hardware synths what i have.(these are for just playing and synthetic material mainly...)
Hannes_F: what oboe is this ? sounds acceptable to my needs. and i my current oboe dont have even remotely realistic way control volume for example...


----------



## OboeCrazy (Jan 24, 2011)

EthanStoller @ Thu Jan 20 said:


> FireGS @ Thu Jan 20 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know if she has the ability to record herself? Rates?
> ...



And here I am, a little late to this awesome party.

Honestly I'm a bit new to recording samples as I'm a performing oboist mostly. But between a good friend of mine always looking for live oboe in her music and a few high profile recording gigs I'm starting to have a lot of fun in my tiny home studio.

I have an MXL condenser mic hooked up to a M-Audio fast track pro running to my Mac, usually running either Audacity or Logic Pro. It's a simple set up but usually nets me rather good audio quality. I wish I had the money for a full recording suite.

As for rates I'm still trying to figure that out. Honestly it would depend on the piece of music; it's length, complexity, and the variety of styles you would like recorded. The going Union rate is between $75-100 an hour, but unless you're asking me to play a full oboe concerto it usually won't take a full hour, especially if it's a slow lyrical piece that's not technically challenging. At this point I'd rather negotiate something on an individual basis to be fair then put a general price out there.

It's been encouraging to hear all of the sounds posted here as I knew that oboe samples had come far in terms of tone quality but not that far. They're still off...it's mostly the tonguing and in some cases the quality of the vibrato, but it's a long way away from the harsh MIDI sounds I grew up with.

Thanks for letting me peek in on your party!
-Lauren (OboeCrazy)

www.oboecrazy.com


----------



## FireGS (Jan 24, 2011)

OboeCrazy @ Mon Jan 24 said:


> EthanStoller @ Thu Jan 20 said:
> 
> 
> > FireGS @ Thu Jan 20 said:
> ...



Hey Lauren, glad to see youre here. I hope you got my second e-mail. Can't wait to hear from you.

~Sam


----------



## Danny_Owen (Jan 24, 2011)

It's great to see a session player on here  

I know this is the VI forum, but it would be great to get either a section (or at least a sticky topic) on 'used and approved' players (i.e. recommended by forum members) who can work remotely and record themselves to a proffesional standard. Often it's just that one live instrument that can make all the difference. 

I know there's a few adverts posted around the place (like that guy who plays the french horn star wars stylee) but it's a bit of a faff having to trawl through everything.

Personally I don't know many musicians of a very high callibre, and would find it particularly useful to have a list of tried and tested musicians.

Nice work Lauren btw


----------



## FireGS (Jan 24, 2011)

Second.


----------



## DKeenum (Jan 24, 2011)

I enjoyed the demos Lauren!


----------



## David Story (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Lauren!

Beautiful tone. And some fine triple tracking in the minute.


----------



## OboeCrazy (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcome!

Actually I'm surprised there are not more professional players hanging around looking for work. Most of us are always looking for supplemental work, and I know half the members of my orchestra have the means to record themselves in a semi-professional manner if only to be able to create demo reels for auditions.

Learn something new every day I guess. :D 

Anyway let me know how I can help!


----------



## synthetic (Jan 25, 2011)

Aren't there some websites like esession.com when you can hire a player to record for you over the internet? I haven't used any of them, though.


----------



## LTSF (Feb 17, 2012)

Pzy-Clone @ Thu Jan 20 said:


> RiffWraith @ Fri Jan 21 said:
> 
> 
> > How's this sound?
> ...



Some of the links on this thread are dead, but quite a few are still up.

I have a question regarding the "tone" of the instruments as discussed in this thread. Is it just me or does the EWQLSO, despite its age, sound more colorful and vibrant than many new and more expensive libraries like the VSL, Cinematic Strings or say EW's own Hollywood Strings? This tone brings me back to the old morrowind/oblivion days with Jeremy Soule as the composer/programmer for the sound.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 17, 2012)

mverta @ Fri Jan 21 said:


> When it comes to oboes, one can't undervalue the tone the player produces on the instrument. There are only a handful of players in the world with a truly transcendently beautiful tone. Even among the top 4 LA players, my personal choice for first chair is just head-and-shoulders above the others in this respect. I think it's one of the hardest instruments to sample as a result.
> 
> 
> _Mike




I very much agree with this which is why we are NEVER going to have a definitive oboe library without THAT one of two person(s) being involved in the project in a financial way (royalties, etc.).


----------



## JPQ (Feb 17, 2012)

Somehow reply dont work now but i dont make cinematic music but my favorite woodwind is maybe oboe. and i still make storytelling music when you ask form me. and what i mean storytelling i mean things what is needed for threatre,cinematic,game music but all other music can be also this kind music in these music emphasis story but in style is whole story...


----------



## Jeffrey Peterson (Feb 17, 2012)

synthetic @ Thu Jan 20 said:


> I like the Westgate oboe OK, it's the best I have.
> 
> Who the hell uses oboe, anyway?
> 
> <ducks>



lol...I like you synthetic 

Oboe is probably one of my favorite instruments because of this scene...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fVmYOy5_Ks&feature=related (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fVmYOy5 ... re=related)

The cut is right in the middle of Serenade For Winds; K. 361; 3rd Movement. But you can look it up.


----------



## david robinson (Feb 17, 2012)

Thonex @ Wed Jan 19 said:


> The old Miroslav Vitous library (from the last millennium) had a nice expressive oboe that I used to use with SIPS. But it's been a while since I called it back up... and I changed over all my computers... so god knows where it is now.
> 
> My 2 cents.
> 
> ...



Andrew,
would you please do something?
i know you can.
you did it with LASS, now, please do the same with the woods, as it is sorely needed.
bring on LASW.
thank you,
j.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 17, 2012)

Think of what 'experience' Andrew now has to put him the BEST position to produce a Wds library of renown. Full with AA and expressive REAL legato non phasing solo instruments. Sadly - with his level of detail and QC expectations - we are a year away, me thinks.


----------



## MichaelL (Feb 17, 2012)

Let me know when we can do this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmax47l2hLU


----------



## Erik (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi, 

On my turn I have made http://eotte.blogspot.com/2012/02/love-theme.html (five different tracks of a small excerpt) with the theme of John Williams as mentioned at the start of this topic: Westgate, XSamples, WIVI, VSL French oboe and VSL Viennese oboe.

Enjoy.


----------

